# What size cooler ?



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm going to order a Yeti, and I want to use it primarily for icing down quartered up deer.
I use the plastic coated screen (closet) shelving zip tied to 3/4 inch tubes of pvc to elevate the meat 1" off of the bottom of the cooler.
My question is, do you think the 105 qt model will be adequate ? What size do ya'll carry ?
I sometimes have to keep them on ice for 3-4 days before getting to a processor. 
(I guess I shouldn't be getting too cocky,.... season hadn't even started yet)

ps) I have read the survey on coolers, but I need a heavy duty model so I'm going with the Yeti)


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pat, I have a few Yetis and the 105 is a good size for deer. One thing I would say is I will never use a Yeti for deer again. I like for the ice to melt to bleed the meat and it will not on those cold days in the winter. I had ice in my 105 for 4 weeks during the cold spell last year and finally dumped it out in the yard. Also when you have a couple deer and ice in a 105 it takes 2 grown ass men to pick it up.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Would Suggest.......*

......that you check out the higher end models of Igloo and Coleman. You will save at least 50%. Also a Yeti sitting in the back of my truck would have to be chained and locked just to go into Wal-Fart. 

This is not to suggest that a Yeti is not a good cooler, BUT......---SAWMAN


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out the test conducted on the video. 



 For the $, I'd go with the Coleman Marine Extreme


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

dont buy an igloo marine. ive got one and i might as well keep ice in a cardboard box


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

I use only Igloo Marine. Place a few large blocks of I've them loose ice and the ice last for two days in the boat. That's plenty of time to take care of whatever I've placed in it. ESPECIALLY BEER. IT NEVER LAST THAT LONG. I SELDOM
REMEMBER DRINKING THE LAST ONE.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Pat, I have a few Yetis and the 105 is a good size for deer. One thing I would say is I will never use a Yeti for deer again. I like for the ice to melt to bleed the meat and it will not on those cold days in the winter. I had ice in my 105 for 4 weeks during the cold spell last year and finally dumped it out in the yard. *Also when you have a couple deer and ice in a 105 it takes 2 grown ass men to pick it up.*


So true, I have a Yeti 95 and that thing is HEAVY when loaded up.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Really worth the MONEY???*

I have a Yeti and several other cheaper coolers. I justified buying the Yeti because the fishbox in my boat does not hold ice very well and ice was rather expensive ($1.89/10 lbs) I did not have anywhere I could buy ice in bulk without driving way out of the way so I was spending $25.00 for ice on every trip. Going fishing 3 times a week was costing me around $75.00 just for ice. I bought a Yeti after reading all of the reviews and cut my cost to about $50.00 a week for ice. The cooler paid for itself in the first summer. Then......

Last year several of those "serve yourself" ice plants were put in in my area. I now pass 4 of them on the way to the Gulf. I now get the same amount of ice for $9.00 that used to cost me $25.00. A week's fishing has gone from $75.00 to $30.00 for ice. I have gone back to using the fishbox in the boat and just buy a little more ice. All of my fishing buddies are impressed that I have a $400 Yeti, but that really heavy icechest has not been in my boat in almost 2 years. And by heavy, I mean *40 lbs* *HEAVY* when it is empty.

If I could have seen what was coming, I would not have bought a Yeti. (and I would have got out of the stock market 2 weeks ago) The Yeti just sits in the garage and collects dust while I use my other much lighter and cheaper coolers. If you have ice readily available, they just are not worth it in most peoples cases now days.


----------

